# Couple Classic Bikes -- CR-7 Fisher -- Trek 8300



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

88 Fisher CR-7
Trek 8300

Both with extremely low miles:::....fun !!
the PO of the CR-7 broke off the fork droppout when the bike was new, sat for 12 years unused. Added the Answer fork, still didn't ride it.


























































































Mike Kloser::::: LOL !!
1988 Introduction of the Fisher CR-7, a collaboration combining Gary's renowned frame design and Richard Cunningham's expertise at joining aluminum and chrome-moly. Fisher racers, Mike Kloser and Sara Ballantyne win the Iditabike 200 Mile Snow Race in Alaska and the European World Off-road Championships. Bicycle Guide Magazine names the titanium Fisher Prometheus the "Best of 88". Gary is inducted at the inaugural Mountain Bike Hall of Fame in Crested Butte. Riding a tandem with Sara Ballantyne, Gary and Sara win the tandem category and place 13th overall in the 150mile Desert to the Sea race.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those are great!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ah, you're the reason I didn't get that CR-7. You suck!


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

^  

guy had it listed for over 3 weeks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ride2Suffer said:


> ^
> 
> guy had it listed for over 3 weeks


It was outside my CL jurisdiction.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I know what everyone here thinks of Treks (and for the most part I agree) but I always thought those carbon tubed/aluminum stayed bikes were sharp.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

_Warning!_ Suntour cassette cogs are a known failure!


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

banks said:


> _Warning!_ Suntour cassette cogs are a known failure!


Every party has its pooper.

And those look like metal stays on that Trek.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It was outside my CL jurisdiction.


I thought world control had no juris-dic-tion


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

MABman said:


> And those look like metal stays on that Trek.


Yep, they made a lot of them that way, on the road side too. They did 3 tube carbon, and 7 if you wanted to pay extra, and just HAD to have as much carbon as possible.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Great parts bikes the both, if you're planning on riding either make sure your life insurance is paid up. 8300 had similar lateral stiffness to a large bowl of jello and the tubes are glued into the lugs with hot French semen (possibly). the CR7's failings are detailed in another thread, but that looks like a nice fresh XT group on there.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MrOrange said:


> I thought world control had no juris-dic-tion


Shhhh!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Great parts bikes the both, if you're planning on riding either make sure your life insurance is paid up. 8300 had similar lateral stiffness to a large bowl of jello and the tubes are glued into the lugs with hot French semen (possibly). the CR7's failings are detailed in another thread, but that looks like a nice fresh XT group on there.


i had a 8700. hmmm... talk about a dead feeling bike. 
it just gave me an extra respect for steel.
other than that i liked the paint, the tange ultra light fork and the trek rims.


----------



## Andrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello mechagouki,

this sounds interesting, so I registered and searched the forums. Couldn't find the thread you are speaking of, though :-( 

Do you remember where, or have a link for me? Thx, Andrs


----------

